# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Bot] Impossible to find bot for Archeage Unchained

## Spalter

As the title says guys, Been searching for weeks now and having zero luck finding a bot. Does anyone else know of or made a bot for AAU. Its very surprising because soo many people are asking for it, so there is a market if someone would be inclined to make one

----------


## verona

Agreed, it's really surprising.

----------


## maraisz

Hi,
I have recently been in development of an Archeage unchained pixel bot. 

It is not as fancy as a normal bot would be, since I can't find a way to read archeage unchained's memory.

So, it works by scanning various pixels on your screen (considering archage must be your foreground window). So far I have a fully functioning mount leveling feature, where it constantly rides the mount.

My other feature is a grinder, on Archer so far:
- it stands in a location and targets enemies in its view, then casts various abilities until the enemy is dead.
- it tries to loot the body (only works if the mob managed to die in the characters radius).
- then it tries to target more enemies. If it can't target an enemy it turns the character, trying to target more enemies... So on and so forth.
- It can monitor the cooldown of deadaim, and wait for it to reach max distance to kill as many mobs as possible.
- It contains a precautionary feature where it will initiate the attack function for 10 seconds after each mob, in case the mob didn't die and is still attacking you. Otherwise it would start attacking another mob and just let the mob kill you. (remember this is pixel detection, monitoring the mobs health isn't as simple as reading a memory location, it has to use colours as indicators). I am working on a fix for this. Where i will scan the center of the screen for mobs (camera view must be birdseye, and if there is a red pixel, it will continue to attack as the mob will already be targeted. To extend this feature I will have the bot click the health in case a mob managed to spawn underneathe you.
- if health or mana is low. It can eat food or just sit there waiting for max health.
- It also attacks as soon as an enemy is in range. To exemplify: If an enemy is in range, it will check if the abilities are greyed out or not. If they are, then cast deadaim... Wait until the abilities illuminate and attack. If they don't illuminate after 20 seconds (DeadAim reaches additional 20 meter attack distance at this time), then the mob is completely out of range so the bot will try and target a new mob. It just repeates this process constantly.

Cons:
- If a player attacks you, you are done for. The bot cannot defend itself, even if it could attack the player. It's rotation would be too simple.
- It can't return to its body after death. I will work on a feature for this using minimap detection to see where the player has respawned, but this will be after the "Is mob actually dead" feature, as the precautionary 10 second attack increases the time it takes to grind. Although it hasn't effected xp gains at all because it gets to a point where the bot needs to wait for the mobs to respawn anyway...

Otherwise, I successfully let it run for 2 hours today. WOO HOO!, gained half a bar of xp.

Other features I want to add:
-Resource gathering, to the extent possible with pixel detection.
-Fishing.
-I am a new player (lol), so any other features I don't know would be possible as I am not max level please recommend  :Smile: .

EDIT:
The purpose of this post would be to see if anyone is interested in a bot like this. I would not release it until it is more functional.
If enough people seem interested I will consider selling it for a small price (depending on how complex it becomes, otherwise just free). Giving it away to free to the first few people for testing purposes.
Please also understand I am no way near an advanced programmer, I just like it as a hobby. Will look into reverse engineering later, as I have some experience with simple external/internal(dll) hacks, although will need to jog my memory, being in uni has lead me on a dark path of drinking and partying, any free time is spent studying and exercising: just letting you know as I don't want anyone expecting anything big. Will try my best though.
Anyway, please do post if your interested. If anyone wants a mount leveler just PM me, as it is very simple and working fine.

----------


## verona

For the love of god yes! lol And yes if word got out, i'd be very popular :P

----------


## bigboon

is your bot now running ?

----------


## Triangledud

Very intrested

----------


## miko07fb

yess mee plz

----------

